# Fachbuch zu WinCC flexible Advanced



## Andy Latte (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich wollte mich ein bisschen (viel) im Bereich WinCC flexible Advanced weiterbilden. Ich suche demenstprechend auch ein gutes Fachbuch. Können aber auch PDFs sein. Es sollte aber wirklich nur WinCC erklärt sein. 
Fachbücher gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Zu WinCC Flexible wird aber auch nur kurz und knapp eingegangen ("Automatisieren mit Simatic" von Hans Berger).

Die Kurse, die Siemens anbietet, kann ich nicht bezahlen. Ich probiere viel mit der Hilfe in WinCC zu machen (auch grundlegende Sachen). Aber besonders nützlich ist sie meistens auch nicht. 

Also ein Fachbuch, wenn es das gibt, oder andere Quellen im Netz, die ihr vielleicht kennt. 


Danke


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

Also Siemens bietet auf jeden Fall ein paar pdfs

WinCC flexible 2007 Compact/ Standard/ Advanced
WinCC flexible Getting Started Einsteiger
WinCC flexible Getting Started Fortgeschrittene
WinCC flexible Getting Started Optionen


----------



## Andy Latte (17 Januar 2008)

So etwas habe ich gesucht. Danke...


----------

